# LWP::UserAgent can't find protocols



## mdudley (Jun 20, 2018)

I did an upgrade to the system, and have one last problem that I can't seem to solve.  I am using LWP::UserAgent, and it is returning the following errors:

If I try to access an http address I get:

```
501 Protocol scheme 'http' is not supported
```
If I try to access an https address:

```
LWP will support https URLs if the LWP::Protocol::https module is installed.
```
I reinstalled libwww, but it still doesn't work.

Everything seems to be installed:

```
root@king-cart:/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/LWP # ls -l
total 192
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    512 Jun 20 08:07 Authen
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   8738 Feb 26 22:51 ConnCache.pm
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    512 Jun 20 08:07 Debug
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2914 Feb 26 22:51 Debug.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     67 Feb 26 22:51 DebugFile.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   6461 Feb 16  2012 MediaTypes.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    875 Feb 26 22:51 MemberMixin.pm
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    512 Jun 20 08:07 Protocol
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   8374 Feb 26 22:51 Protocol.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   7893 Feb 26 22:51 RobotUA.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   6550 Feb 26 22:51 Simple.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  67224 Feb 26 22:51 UserAgent.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  49815 Feb 16  2012 media.types

# root@king-cart:/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/LWP # ls -l Protocol
total 88
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1361 Feb 26 22:51 cpan.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1233 Feb 26 22:51 data.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   3843 Feb 26 22:51 file.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19140 Feb 26 22:51 ftp.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   5728 Feb 26 22:51 gopher.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  15111 Feb 26 22:51 http.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   6734 Feb 19  2017 https.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    586 Feb 26 22:51 loopback.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4406 Feb 26 22:51 mailto.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4196 Feb 26 22:51 nntp.pm
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    610 Feb 26 22:51 nogo.pm
root@king-cart:/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/LWP #
```
http.pm and https.pm are there, so why is it saying it is not.

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## mdudley (Jun 21, 2018)

Finally got it fixed by recompiling everything associated with Perl.

Marshall


----------

